# Ben Hur Planes?



## 12strings (Nov 15, 2011)

What do you know about the old Ben Hur planes? Were they made by a larger company? Are they any good?


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Never heard of the brand. Stanley and other foundries
made house brand planes for hardware and department
store chains. Some of them are about the same quality
as Bailey planes and some of them are really inferior tools.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Ben Hur was by Sargent.


----------

